# Junction box mounting screw question.



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

It depends on what you are attaching the box to. Got to use the right screw for the right application. I wouldn't secure a 4 sq. box to drywall just using drywall screws. I would always use some sort of anchor to properly secure it. 


Type of screws isn't addressed in the NEC but might be addressed in the UBC or spec'd out by the GC.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I know some boxes specify, and even INCLUDE certain screws. (fan rated octagon boxes, for example) 
But for just the basic light fixture j/b to 2x4 on the ceiling, for instance, is there a specified fastener?

DM


----------



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

To be honest, I use whatever I have in my tool pouch at that minute. Mostly #10 x 1 1/4" square drive screws. But have been known to use 3/4" drywall, nails or whatever.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll typically use 1" drywall screws to attach boxes to joists in basements or members in attics. I'll use 5/16" hex head sheet metal screws for attaching boxes to metal. It's really up to you.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I am pretty much the same with other guys comment I use either nail or screw depending on what I have on hand and the way the box is set up for.

But for ceiling fan box useally automatic screw never nails unless it have ring shank on it that may be ok but not for all useage.

I like to use #10X1" with 5/16 hex that is most common one I use but there are other size as need if the situation called for.


----------

